# Cleopatra Kitty



## Luvit73 (Oct 6, 2004)

Here's my kitty , can someone identify her breed ? (Was told she is a siamese/burmese mix)

Chillin with mom









My best buddy









Hold still , I'm sleepin !









Can I borrow some shades ?









Don't hate me cause I'm gorgeous !


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

She definately looks like a Siamese-mix something. She's adorable!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Oh my gosh does it get any cuter than that! Im not good at knowing what kind of breeds. But had to tell you how cute your kitten is.


----------



## Luvit73 (Oct 6, 2004)

Thanks . I think so too , but I'm biased ! lol


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Wow, she's beautiful! I agree with spacemonkey, most definately a Siamese mix.


----------



## Tindi18 (Oct 3, 2004)

She is adorable! i love kittens! they're always soo cute!


----------



## alanna (Sep 24, 2004)

awww how cute :wink:


----------



## Doeremi (Aug 21, 2004)

Reminds me of another post! She sure is a cutie! Looks kind of like a snowshoe or as you said burmese/siamese mix. http://www.pedigree-cats.co.uk/snowshoe ... raphs.html

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t ... t=snowshoe


----------



## Luvit73 (Oct 6, 2004)

She does kinda look like those kittens . Say , are her markings supposed to change as she gets older ? She looks to me like she's getting darker !


----------



## Doeremi (Aug 21, 2004)

Yes, I would think she would get darker, especially the darker parts (her ears, feet, tail). Although hard to imagine they are so dark right now. She's going to be a gorgeous cat.


----------



## Jonathan (Oct 10, 2004)

She looks like my cat Balor. I was told he is a Siamese mix. That's how he looked when he was that age. Here are a few pictures. He wouldn't sit still for anything. :lol: 

Jonathan


----------



## Luvit73 (Oct 6, 2004)

Awww , what a handsome boy .  Though it's hard to see in the pics , (too much flash!) her markings are actually a brown color , I don't know how to describe it , but they aren't as dark as the pics appear . When I first got her , also , the light parts of her body were barely off white , and those are getting to be a color I can only describe as coffee with cream in it , lol . (Oh , and her fur is pretty long , more like you would expect froma persian , than a siamese ) I just love those big blue eyes .


----------



## Jonathan (Oct 10, 2004)

Yep! That's how he was when we got him. I got him from a friend of mine and saw all the babies when they were born. They were actually all white with black ears and tails! (There was 4 of them) When we took him he was still kind of white looking but now he is over 6 months old and he looks like what you just said...a coffee color....

Jonathan


----------



## Luvit73 (Oct 6, 2004)

She also has the strangest habit , of going to sleep sitting up - anyone else's kitty do that ?


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I wouldn't say snowshoe -- because her feet aren't white. And I wouldn't say burmese, just because if you look those cats up, they look very different. Siamese is definitely right on -- although if you say she's getting longer hair, then she'd be a birman, or a birman mix. Birman is just kind of a longhaired traditional siamese.


----------



## jonsgirl (Nov 7, 2003)

She looks a little like my little Kota when she was a baby. 








Except the fur on your kitty looks a little longer. Kota is a mix of something. lol. She now looks alot like Jonathan's cat Balor and Padunk's cat Punky.

Whats her name?


----------



## Doeremi (Aug 21, 2004)

A LOT like Kota and I thought of Punky as well. Kota looks so cute in that picture.


----------



## Luvit73 (Oct 6, 2004)

What a gorgeous pic , what kind of light was it , (daylight?) to bring out her colors so beautifully ? My kitten's name is Cleopatra - Cleo for short , as she thinks she is a little queen , lol . Yep , she does look like your kitty , minus the long fur - and , Kota's ears are either bigger than Cleo's , or she's a bit older in the pic .


----------



## jonsgirl (Nov 7, 2003)

Yes, that was just taken while the window was open during the day. That was the day after we got her, she was probably about 3-4 months then. Your kitty looks a little younger. I love the shoulder pic!


----------



## Luvit73 (Oct 6, 2004)

Cleo is only seven weeks old . You like the shoulder one , eh ? She's a strange one , not only prefers sleeping sitting up , but sitting up on your shoulder , if she can help it ! lol


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

I'm sure she looks the way Punky did when she was a kitten. Punky came to me as an adult, but little Kota has grown to look a lot like her.

Punky @ approximately 1 year old:









Punky now: Approximately 2.5 years old.


----------



## Luvit73 (Oct 6, 2004)

Wow , is she ever dark - she's gorgeous ! I hope Cleo looks like her when she grows up .


----------



## Sam (Jul 8, 2003)

She definitly looks like a siamese mix. She sure is cute!!!!


----------



## queen of the nile (Aug 16, 2003)

I just thought it was interesting, because I named one of my cats Cleopatra too, Cleo for short. I always call her Cleo now.


----------



## Luvit73 (Oct 6, 2004)

Hehehe , they're just too regal for our own good ! lol


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Luvit73 said:


> Wow , is she ever dark - she's gorgeous ! I hope Cleo looks like her when she grows up .


Thank you. 

I can't wait to see how Cleo turns out. Please keep posting new pictures. :wink:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

She is so cute! It's fun to watch them get older and change colors, I can't wait to see how dark she gets :wink:


----------

